# China Rail Breaks New Speed Record



## Hanno (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like we have much, much, more work to do to be world class. See the article here!


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 2, 2010)

Hanno said:


> Looks like we have much, much, more work to do to be world class. See the article here!


Very impressive, although as usual the journalism is a bit sloppy, the fastest TGVs in daily service are now 200 mph, not 186 mph....


----------



## amamba (Jan 2, 2010)

Impressive! I still hope that some time in my life I will see a train that goes between BOS and NYC in 90 minutes or less.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 2, 2010)

Already discussed here.


----------

